# Natural progesterone from Yam



## brimstone (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

So, I guess I'll try this area to post my question...

I have been reading a lot about natural progesterone (from Wild Yam) in Dr Lee's amazing book, and I was just wondering if anyone could share their experiences with me...good or bad.
I would really appreciate reading about any real life experiences rather than just rely completely on the books say so.

Really appreciate any response...thanks ladies.


----------

